# Enneagram Cartoons



## Spades

I found some of these online and thought they were amusing.

 Feel free to add more, create your own, or add unlabeled ones and type them yourself! Enjoy!


























































































































































Some more here. There were others but not as good.


----------



## Wake

Spades said:


>


I like to think Forer Effect vs. Not. There is a lot more to that bit than I'm willing to include in this post.


----------



## Coburn




----------



## zallla

Type 1











Type 2










Type 3










Type 4










Type 5










Type 6










Type 7










Type 8










Type 9


----------



## zallla

*Type 1 Parent*










*Type 2 Parent*










*Type 3 Parent*










*Type 4 Parent*











*Type 5 Parent*










*
Type 6 Parent*










*Type 7 Parent*










*Type 8 Parent*











*Type 9 Parent*









Heh, I thought these pictures were nice and funny - except the Nine, that was erm not right, at least not in my opinion. I wonder what Nines think of this... Anyway, who says studying Enneagram couldn't be fun? ^_^ Yes, all these pictures here are only pictures but I think that they do bring color and soul to the types...


----------



## Spades

LucidDream said:


> Heh, I thought these pictures were nice and funny - except the Nine, that was erm not right, at least not in my opinion. I wonder what Nines think of this... Anyway, who says studying Enneagram couldn't be fun? ^_^ Yes, all these pictures here are only pictures but I think that they do bring color and soul to the types...


I enjoyed the 9 one myself, heheh. I don't think it was suggesting she was passing the joint to her kid, she was just holding it like that. Good pictures, terrible artwork =P


----------



## Sonny

LucidDream said:


> Heh, I thought these pictures were nice and funny - except the Nine, that was erm not right, at least not in my opinion. I wonder what Nines think of this...


It hits on the idea that an E9 parent would not be likely to direct a child in one direction or the other, rather they would take the child's lead and encourage them in areas that hold their interests without being a big disciplinarian.


----------

